# Malifaux - Lilith Mother of Monsters



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought and painted this model for a friend. It's not the kind of model I'd usually paint, I never really paint models from any other range, I tend to stick to GW. Nothing wrong with trying something different though. Personally I don't like the model or the style. I don't like the paint job and I didn't enjoy painting it.


































Scale shot with a marine.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

That's a lovely job, but damn it looks like you have your work cut out for you in that the last pic. That many Skaven in bare plastic will give me nightmares...

Midnight


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

The skaven are fine. I like horde armies. I have 4500pts of painted orc and goblins, 13,000pts of Tyranids and 11,000pts of Ultramarines. Compared to those numbers a skaven army will be easy.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn, that's a nice model.

Nice outfit aswell. I'd like to see someone wear that; The stocking/Boots are epic.

Oh yeah, and as always Gareth, great painting! You don't need to be told that you have a talent; Lol.

EDIT: Why didn't you enjoy painting it? From what i've heard Malifaux models are nice to paint? ;o


----------



## Hesky (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice work on Lilith there. Cant believe you didnt enjoy painting her.. You must be one of those rare people who enjoys batch-painting monotonous plastics. I paint alot of Malifaux models and each individual Wyrd miniature has great character and is very individual.. 

Each to their own I guess. Very nicely painted although Lilith is a red head 

Good work!


----------

